# LOOKING FOR DEER BRATS RECIPE!



## Nathan (Jan 11, 2007)

Just looking for a good brat recipe. I would like to process my own brats from Venison. Can anybody help a hungry hunter out?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Brats....10 lbs......50% venison....50% pork
3 Eggs
1 pint Milk
1 Tbs Pepper
1 Tbs Mace
1 tsp Ginger
1 Tbs Nutmeg
5 Tbs Salt

These will taste like Johnsonville Brats.If you want to smoke them.....add 2 tsp Modern Cure and smoke for 1 hour or so.


----------

